# Thanks for the TIP - Calif



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Either the roll out is complete, or it was released to more markets as I have it (again) as of today. I had it a few months ago for a grand total of a few hours before is was removed. Hopefully this time it will stick around. And, of course, I used it for a tip received today. Yay.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Either the roll out is complete, or it was released to more markets as I have it (again) as of today. I had it a few months ago for a grand total of a few hours before is was removed. Hopefully this time it will stick around. And, of course, I used it for a tip received today. Yay.


I've had it steady for a good month. I like the feature.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Either the roll out is complete, or it was released to more markets as I have it (again) as of today. I had it a few months ago for a grand total of a few hours before is was removed. Hopefully this time it will stick around. And, of course, I used it for a tip received today. Yay.


Nope, not to me in Virginia with only 246 rides since Feb 5 (a month?)
Think there's a magic number? :wideyed:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, I still don't have it in RDU and I have 10K rides


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, I still don't have it in RDU and I have 10K rides


So much for a magic number - thanks for the confrmation!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ben4given said:


> Think there's a magic number?


nah, more like they pick how many they want to roll it out to and from there it is random who gets it. why the slow roll out for such a neutral thing is a mystery.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> nah, more like they pick how many they want to roll it out to and from there it is random who gets it. why the slow roll out for such a neutral thing is a mystery.


Thanks...agree on the oddity


----------

